
Call me maybe: Zookeeper - jessaustin
http://aphyr.com/posts/291-call-me-maybe-zookeeper
======
jessaustin
Holy crap. I don't think any other Jepsen post has ended with a simple
"Recommendations: Use Zookeeper." I kind of miss the little ASCII dude
flipping the table over in rage, but ZK must be doing something right. An
interesting architecture suggestion: Zookeeper (which is CP) pointing at an AP
data store. Writes won't always be available, but you have in a sense isolated
that _write_ unavailability, which could be an advantage.

~~~
seancribbs
Related: Datomic can be configured to use both Zookeeper and Riak, and the
implementation is really clever: immutable data in Riak and strongly-
consistent "pointers" in Zookeeper.

See [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Deconstructing-
Database](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Deconstructing-Database)

